# new jersey permit approval time?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

(this is for new jersey residents only since they understand the law of NJ) Im coming up now on 4 months since I turned in all the paper work for my permit. (since you need a permit to purchase or own in nj) I have yet to heard anything from the cop. How long did it take for your permit to own to be approved?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> (this is for new jersey residents only since they understand the law of NJ) Im coming up now on 4 months since I turned in all the paper work for my permit. (since you need a permit to purchase or own in nj) I have yet to heard anything from the cop. How long did it take for your permit to own to be approved?


I assume you mean for an FOID or PPP, since there is no CCW in NJ.

It varies all over the place from town to town. However, if you don't call them and check on it, you generally will not hear anything, even if they said they will call you.

The law is maximum one month, but usually that is a minimum. I generally give it the month, call, and then it is ready within a week. When you call, simply call and inquire about the status, don't give them any guff about the fact they are in violation of the law. You may find something like they didn't get one reference back and then they just didn't bother to tell you about the problem. They play lots of games to delay you, so just remain polite and deal with it. Feel free to PM with any similar questions.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ghostman said:


> (this is for new jersey residents only since they understand the law of NJ) Im coming up now on 4 months since I turned in all the paper work for my permit. (since you need a permit to purchase or own in nj) I have yet to heard anything from the cop. How long did it take for your permit to own to be approved?


Well then, may I suggest 
New Jersey


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would suggest finding a NJ only forum and posting questions there..

We ALL know - NO REAL preppers live in NJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ghostman said:


> (this is for new jersey residents only since they understand the law of NJ...


We already have a Ladies Only section, now a NJ Only section?

On a side note, I would move... but I suggest that everyone currently in NJ please stay there. Otherwise the free states to which you would move risk being tainted by your libtard voting habits.

Thanks


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

To the OP. As I said, you may wish to PM me. 

To the mods, moving this thread to the New Jersey section is not a bad idea. I agree it belongs there.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

For those that would like a better answer than there are no ccw's in jew jersey. Concealed Carry Permit Statistics By State Report

I guess that 32000 folks don't count


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> To the OP. As I said, you may wish to PM me.
> 
> To the mods, moving this thread to the New Jersey section is not a bad idea. I agree it belongs there.


I agree. Maybe here: New Jersey Preppers Network » Just another WordPress site


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just looked over your form for a permit to carry - for you folks in New Jersey. And I've got a piece of really bad news for you all. On it there is a statement "capable of exercising self control". Most everyone is familiar with NCIC - that's the national data base of you all that have ever been arrested - and it includes any offense that required you to be fingerprinted when arrested - DUI yes, Drunk in Public no. Those records have been in place for many years. However to be in that system, you had to be charged - not necessarily convicted -/arrested for the offense. Most departments have - at least for the last 16 or so years now - had a computer data base of all incidents. These included all events - including those where no arrest was made. But starting about 8 years ago, there was an initiative for departments to share this information . It was called LiNX. And today it's almost linked all departments including the military across the USofA. So if you've been involved in an incident where you did something really stupid - but not criminally, then your name will be in there.

If NJ is using LiNX for checking your background for suitability for carrying a pistol in public, you may want to think back on you encounters with LEO's in the past and think what you may have done.

By the way LiNX lets a department check what you've done almost all across the USofA going back at least 15 perhaps as far as 20 plus years ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> ... So if you've been involved in an incident where you did something really stupid - but not criminally, then your name will be in there....


Oh crap...

PS. I apologize for posting in the New Jersey Ladies section...my bad.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Oh crap...
> 
> PS. I apologize for posting in the New Jersey Ladies section...my bad.


Slip: You just ain't right.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> For those that would like a better answer than there are no ccw's in jew jersey. Concealed Carry Permit Statistics By State Report
> 
> I guess that 32000 folks don't count


Most of the 32,000 are retired LEOs and well connected politicians. The typical person cannot get a ccw in NJ. Don't take my word for it, ask a NJ cop. There are also a few people, like armored car personnel, that are able to get a ccw, but it is restricted to when they are on the job. Those are included in the 32,000.

Here is a story from a couple weeks back that illustrates.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...on-after-legally-owned-gun-makes-him-convict/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think we all can agree that New Jersey is NOT the land of the free.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Diver said:


> Most of the 32,000 are retired LEOs and well connected politicians. The typical person cannot get a ccw in NJ. Don't take my word for it, ask a NJ cop. There are also a few people, like armored car personnel, that are able to get a ccw, but it is restricted to when they are on the job. Those are included in the 32,000.
> 
> Here is a story from a couple weeks back that illustrates.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...on-after-legally-owned-gun-makes-him-convict/


That is so messed up. The guy shouldn't have "forgotten" his gun in the glove box. But still.... In the video the reporter said "the cops hands were tied" I want to call BS on that. The cop could have used discretion and let it slide. Allow him to stow it in his vehicle legally and send him on his way with a warning. I feel the same should have been done with Shaneen Allen. New Jersey sucks.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> That is so messed up. The guy shouldn't have "forgotten" his gun in the glove box. But still.... In the video the reporter said "the cops hands were tied" I want to call BS on that. The cop could have used discretion and let it slide. Allow him to stow it in his vehicle legally and send him on his way with a warning. I feel the same should have been done with Shaneen Allen. New Jersey sucks.


Understand that there is a difference between New Jersey and New Jersey cops. You are absolutely right the cop could have ignored the matter. The same is true for the cop who arrested the guy with the antique flintlock a few months back, or the cop that arrested Shaneen Allen, or the cop who arrested Brian Aitken, . . .


----------

